# el nuevo subjuntivo



## pachanga7

Hola, 

Acabo de leer en un periódico una conyugación que no conozco, es decir:

 El mexico-texano *que atropellara a cerca de* una veintena de ciclistas, dando muerte a uno de ellos....

 ....se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal *quedara abierta*.

 ¿Es esto el subjuntivo? Si es que sí, ¿en qué sentido? ¿Se trata de alguna novedad en la gramática del español latinoamericano? 

 En sendos casos yo hubiera dicho *atropelló* y *queda*.


----------



## Pinairun

pachanga7 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Acabo de leer en un periódico una conyugación que no conozco, es decir:
> 
> El mexico-texano *que atropellara a cerca de* una veintena de ciclistas, dando muerte a uno de ellos....
> 
> ....se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal *quedara abierta*.
> 
> ¿Es esto el subjuntivo? Si es que sí, ¿en qué sentido? ¿Se trata de alguna novedad en la gramática del español latinoamericano?
> 
> En sendos casos yo hubiera dicho *atropelló* y *queda*.


 

Puede tratarse de un arcaismo o dialectalismo en lugar de la forma compuesta  "había atropellado" y "había quedado abierta". Indica anterioridad al momento en que los familiares iban a acudir a la fiscalía.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
It seems a misuse of pluperfect tense (pluscuamperfecto). This form of pluperfect is quite common in narrations and in the news, but that _gerundio_ spoils the sentence:

El mexico-texano que *atropellara *a cerca de una veintena de ciclistas *y diera* muerte a uno de ellos....

It seems to me "ya que" doesn't fit there either:
...se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya *después de que* la averiguación previa penal *quedara* abierta.

This form of spanish plueperfect has ancient roots (in Latin language) and is easily understood by any Spanish speaker. The only condition is taht it must refer to a past action that took place before another past action. It is just like saying:

El mexico-texano que *había atropellado *a cerca de una veintena de ciclistas *y había dado *muerte a uno de ellos....


...se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, *después de que* la averiguación previa penal *había quedado *abierta.

Bye


----------



## pachanga7

Gracias a los dos. Ahora me queda claro que al menos el segundo ejemplo es un error, porque se trata de una noticia de la actualidad. El primero podría ser correcto a mi parecer, si se considera que la acción de "se negó"  termina con el contexto de "había atropellado." (véanse abajo). 

Esto es algo nuevo para mi. ¿Están de acuerdo con mi análisis? 


Por Hugo Martínez /MetroNoticias
*Matamoros, Tamaulipas.-*El mexico-texano que atropellara a cerca de una veintena de ciclistas, dando muerte a uno de ellos, resultando 10 más lesionados, se negó a rendir su declaración ante el fiscal quinto, acogiéndose al articulo 20 constitucional. 

Alfredo Rodríguez González, Agente del Ministerio Público, dijo que podría ser este mismo día cuando a Jesse Campos, se le consigne ante el juez de lo penal, asegurando que no tiene derecho a la libertad bajo fianza, por considerarse un delito grave al conducir en estado de embriaguez, por lo que le esperan varios años en la prisión. 

 El Representante social, manifestó que hasta este día solo dos de los lesionados habían presentado denuncia. 

Aunque aclaro que seis de los heridos, fueron canalizados a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville Texas, donde quedaran internados en el hospital regional y se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal quedara abierta.


----------



## Ynez

pachanga7 said:


> Aunque aclaro que seis de los heridos, fueron canalizados a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville Texas, donde quedaran internados en el hospital regional y se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal quedara abierta.




Todo este último párrafo está muy mal. Aparte de "quedara", el resto es muy confuso también.


----------



## aleCcowaN

pachanga7 said:


> Aunque aclaro que seis de los heridos, fueron canalizados a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville Texas, donde quedaran internados en el hospital regional y se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal quedara abierta.


El párrafo contiene una palabra usada como si fuera inglés (canalizar), las comas están mal ubicadas y hay claramente un abuso del imperfecto del subjuntivo en este párrafo y en todas partes, pues parece que quien escribió esto lo confunde con el pretérito indefinido del indicativo.

fuer*on* "canalizados" a la vecina .... donde qued*aran* internados  ---> una incoherencia

o se informa del hecho: "fueron derivados a la vecina ciudad .... donde quedaron internados"

o se refiere a un hecho ya informado al lector: "fueran derivados a la vecina ciudad .... donde quedaran internados, tal como informáramos en nuestra edición de XX" (este es un giro muy propio del periodismo, y casi de su exclusivo uso)

... se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía ...  ---> este es el único uso correcto

... ya que la averiguación previa penal quedara abierta. ---> aquí "quedara" está decididamente mal, pues no aporta otra información que "quedó". Habría que inventarse un contexto completo para que esto quedara sólo "más o menos mal". Pero el informe periodístico, aunque mal redactado, sí contiene toda la información necesaria para hacer la composición de lugar, por lo que debiera ser "quedó".

El estilo de todo el texto es típico de los que hablan tanto inglés como castellano: se usa subjuntivo para "salar" el texto, ya que "se trata de español y debe tener subjuntivo" y a la vez hay una mala comprensión del _consecutio temporis_ que se lo transforma en una especie de _consecutio "mood" _porque en realidad no se entienden bien los valores del cambio de modo.

En definitiva: no es este un texto adecuado para un estudiante de español, ni siquiera muy avanzado.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I'm sorry, I really need to re-write that article. I'm starting to get neurotic. This Mr. Martínez is a _comma-maniac_ and a _"gerundio"-maniac_:

Por: Hugo Martínez /MetroNoticias.
*Matamoros, Tamaulipas.* — El mexico-tejano que atropelló a cerca de una veintena de ciclistas, a uno de los cuales dio muerte y dejó lesionados a diez, se negó a rendir su declaración ante el fiscal quinto*,* acogiéndose al Artículo 20 de la Constitución.

Alfredo Rodríguez González, agente del Ministerio Público, dijo que este podría ser el mismo día en que a Jesse Campos*,* se le consigne ante el juez penal*,* para asegurarse de que no tenga derecho a la libertad bajo fianza, pues se considera un delito grave el conducir en estado de embriaguez y por lo cual le esperan varios años en la prisión. 

El representante social*,* manifestó que*,* hasta este día*,* sólo dos de los lesionados habían presentado denuncias. Aunque aclaró que seis de los heridos*,* fueron dirigidos a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville (Texas)*,* donde quedaron internados en el hospital regional*;* y *que* se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía*,* ya que la averiguación penal previa había quedado abierta.

Anybody might say my corrections are not great, but at least, I can sleep well tonight .
Bye


----------



## SpanTchr

Pachanga7, I see you are in North Carolina.  I am in Virginia, and every Spanish language newspaper I have picked up here is laden with errors as well.  I have always thought to myself that I could be an editor for one of those newspapers, with all the irregularities that I see in there. It seems like they are written off the cuff, or something, with no proofreading.  It is also interesting to entertain the notion that the writers and editors don't know any better.


----------



## pachanga7

Yes, and hello SpanTchr, I know just what you mean, I've noticed that too. This however was from the online version of a newspaper out of Tamaulipas, Mexico, so I really was expecting the grammar to be correct. Now I'll know better. 



aleCcowaN said:


> (este es un giro muy propio del periodismo, y casi de su exclusivo uso)
> 
> ...
> 
> El estilo de todo el texto es típico de los que hablan tanto inglés como castellano: se usa subjuntivo para "salar" el texto, ya que "se trata de español y debe tener subjuntivo" y a la vez hay una mala comprensión del _consecutio temporis_ que se lo transforma en una especie de _consecutio "mood" _porque en realidad no se entienden bien los valores del cambio de modo.



¡Ahora me queda clarísimo el asunto! Uds. han sabido explicarlo muy bien. Es todo un honor compartir este espacio con unos compañeros tan educados e inteligentes como Uds. Gracias de verdad. 

Milton, I enjoyed your comments. I'm glad you were able to get that off your chest!

pachanga7


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!
Well, I search for that journalist's articles and found that he does need to qualify as a drafter. He misuses _gerundios_, he likes to put a comma between a subject and its verb and hopes that the subjunctive-looking pluperfect forms give his writings a journalistic taste.

I think there's an important tip on this form of pluperfect: It only uses with the "-ara/-iera" style endings, never the "-ase/iese" style.

Have a nice life!
Bye


----------



## Grammar2

pachanga7 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Acabo de leer en un periódico una conyugación que no conozco, es decir:
> 
> El mexico-texano *que atropellara a cerca de* una veintena de ciclistas, dando muerte a uno de ellos....
> 
> ....se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal *quedara abierta*.
> 
> ¿Es esto el subjuntivo? Si es que sí, ¿en qué sentido? ¿Se trata de alguna novedad en la gramática del español latinoamericano?
> 
> En sendos casos yo hubiera dicho *atropelló* y *queda*.



Este uso del IMPERFECTO DE SUBJUNTIVO de uso periodístico para reemplazar al pretérito simple :
*El mexico-tejano que atropelló a cerca de una veintena de ciclistas...ya que la averiguación previa  penal quedó abierta.*

grammar2


----------



## SpanTchr

I guess I am missing something...because I don't see the "taste" in using the past subjunctive where the simple past tense indicative should be used. Call it journalistic style; call it whatever. I am of the notion that a journalist should adhere to the basic grammatical rules. Am I missing something? I don't want to pretend to be aware of every, single nuance of the language (even though my grammar is usually quite good.)

Humbly,
SpanTchr


----------



## mhp

SpanTchr said:


> ... I don't see the "taste"...Am I missing something?


    The "taste" comes from the fact that this use of subjunctive comes from Latin and was the acceptable form at one time. So it makes the text sound more "traditional". However, many people feel as you do: It is neither traditional nor educated; it is simply archaic.


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> The "taste" comes from the fact that this use of subjunctive comes from Latin and was the acceptable form at one time. So it makes the text sound more "traditional". However, many people feel as you do: It is neither traditional nor educated; it is simply archaic.



It's not archaic at all. "Archaic" is an argument commonly used by certain people in Spain to attack these uses. The cause: they have language problems in their own country, mainly the speakers from Galicia, Asturias and León, who use this tense as past simple in their local languages.

Also, they choose absurd texts similar to the one presented here in post #1 to shout their "Archaic!" tone. The fact is that in Spain they used compound tenses in a rather different way, and "había ido" may work there instead of "fuera", but not in the Western Hemisphere. In the Americas, compound tenses neither has the completely perfective value they do in Spain nor they are absolute tenses.

In these context, educated people use in America the imperfect subjunctive as absolute plusquamperfect of indicative. Absolute means "something being a past event when something else happened in the past". It also means there is no need for a connexion or relative clause as with compound tenses ("cuando llegué ya se había ido"). People who want to be regarded as educated also use this, but in a wrong manner.

He who does not understand how this tense works, surely can ask in these fora, and on a case by case basis add explanations, links or quotes. The "archaic" label, the Spaniard activism on it, and all, better can go there, where Pluto rules.



SpanTchr said:


> I guess I am missing something...because I don't see the "taste" in using the past subjunctive where the simple past tense indicative should be used. Call it journalistic style; call it whatever. I am of the notion that a journalist should adhere to the basic grammatical rules. Am I missing something? I don't want to pretend to be aware of every, single nuance of the language (even though my grammar is usually quite good.)
> 
> Humbly,
> SpanTchr


To see the "taste" you should see good examples and not texts like that on post #1.

A lot of "journal style" has been shouted about this issue, but the fact is that during nineteenth century journalists throughout America adopted a style of referring to facts already informed in previous issues of the same paper using plusquamperfect: "Se derrumbó el edificio que se incendiara anteayer" meaning that another press article in a previous issue of the same publication had already informed about the fire.

Today, with a dynamic multimedia flow of news, this in unnecesary. Yet, it remains the phrase "como informáramos en nuestra edición de...." o "tal como informáramos ..." (look up the last one in Google). This is also a way to indirectly say "we published it first, we are proud and we say it loudly". It is within this "loud" frame where common people learn to use plusquamperfect in the wrong way.

Yet, many people learned this from newspapers -they hardly read a book; less study it- and never understood the difference. Even many self-called journalists write this way because "it always has been written this way". It's clearly a case of hypercorrection. Besides, a matter of freedom of speech and uncensored press prevents from any active opposition to these wrong uses.

But as with caviar, which is consumed mostly by ordinary rough people with lots of money just because it is "luxurious", and they cry "Exquisite!" no matter they don't recognize any difference from the sausages with cabbage the had for lunch, in spite of this, caviar remains a delicacy. I mean, no matter most people use plusquamperfect wrongly, it remains a delicacy of the language when used properly. At least in America.


----------



## pachanga7

Es bien interesante lo de la política lingüística mundial...gracias nuevamente por sus aclaraciones aleCcowaN. 

Si bien entiendo, parece que el ejemplo original contiene no solamente este uso curiosamente periodística sino también unos errores aún si se considerara correcto el mismo y como ya han manifestado otros. Yo lo veo acá:



pachanga7 said:


> Aunque aclaro que seis de los heridos, fueron canalizados a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville Texas, donde quedaran internados en el hospital regional y se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal quedara abierta.



Claro que falta un acento sobre la o de aclaró. Además, por el contexto se entiende que se está reportando por primera vez esta información así que quedaran y quedara son evidentemente incorrectos. Dado que el informe se trata de las novedades de hoy mismo, los heridos deben de estar todavía internados y la averiguación previa también sigue abierta. El pasado imperfecto interviene porque se trata de lo que dijo unas horas antes el individuo citado. 

Por lo tanto: quedaban y queda. ¿Apague y nos vamos?


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Aunque aclaró que seis de los heridos fueron derivados a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville, Texas, donde quedaron internados en el hospital regional mientras se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la investigación penal quedó abierta."

El original está escrito en espánglish disfrazado de español.

Una regla de buen cubero (rule of thumb) para descubrir los abusos del imperfecto del subjuntivo usado como pluscuamperfecto del indicativo consiste en reemplazarlo por "ya + pretérito del indicativo". Si suena mal, redundante o significa algo muy distinto casi seguro que está mal o muy mal (esto ocurre casi siempre, pues el 90% de las veces está mal). Si no nota la diferencia, nunca use el imperfecto del subjuntivo como pluscuamperfecto del indicativo.

Aunque aclaro que seis de los heridos, fueron canalizados a la vecina ciudad de Brownsville Texas, donde 'ya quedaron' internados en el hospital regional y se esperaba que sus familiares acudieran a la fiscalía, ya que la averiguación previa penal 'ya quedó' abierta.


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> It's not archaic at all. "Archaic" is an argument commonly used by certain people in Spain to attack these uses.


   No one is attacking. 

  If it sounds archaic to “certain people”, they can say something to that effect. If it doesn’t sound archaic to you, you can also express yourself.


----------



## SpanTchr

I appreciate all the explanations offered by people who are obviously knowledgable regarding the behind-the-scenes issues revolving the sociolinguistical and sociohistorical aspects of the Spanish language.  This is a particular field that I have never really studied, even though I am a Spanish teacher myself.  The history of the Spanish language and the evolution of its pragmatics have interested me, though.  When I was in college, they didn't offer as many interesting courses.  I took everything I could in Spanish, and now there are courses out there that I would have loved to take, had they offered them back then.  If I weren't so busy, I would be taking them now, even as a university Spanish instructor!  I am pretty tight on modern grammar and the modern spoken language, and I think I do a good job because of that.  But these other issues are very interesting.  I knew there had to be something I was missing....thanks again!

SpanTchr


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:





Grammar2 said:


> Este uso del IMPERFECTO DE SUBJUNTIVO de uso periodístico para reemplazar al pretérito simple :
> *El mexico-tejano que atropelló a cerca de una veintena de ciclistas...ya que la averiguación previa penal quedó abierta.*
> 
> grammar2


Perdona que te contradiga. Esa conjugación de apariencia subjuntiva no equivale al pasado simple y es erróneo pretenderlo. Antes de seguir, permíteme insistir en que ese periodista no es muy diestro en el asunto y lo usa sólo por intentar ponerle sabor periodístico a su redacción.

El uso del pluscuamprefecto escrito de manera indéntica al imperfecto del subjuntivo que termina en "-ra/-ras/-ramos/-rais/-ra" tiene siglos de historia, se remonta al latín.

Por acá un hilo que trata el mismo tema de ese pluscuamperfecto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=667397. Tiene comentarios tal vez muuuy largos, pero interesantes. Claro, hay más hilos, pero me dio pereza buscarlos.

Siento mi obligación poner la corrección de mi anterior comentario, con el amable patrocinio de Pachanga7:



Milton Sand said:


> Hi again!
> Well, I searched for that journalist's articles and found that he does need to qualify as a drafter _(unclear)_. He misuses _gerundios_, he likes to put a comma between a subject and its verb and hopes that the subjunctive-looking pluperfect forms give his writings a journalistic flavor.
> 
> I think there's an important tip for this form of pluperfect: It is only used with the "-ara/-iera" style endings, never the "-ase/iese" style.
> 
> Have a nice life!
> Bye


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Por acá un hilo que trata el mismo tema de ese pluscuamperfecto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=667397. Tiene comentarios tal vez muuuy largos, pero interesantes. Claro, hay más hilos, pero me dio pereza buscarlos...


   Thank you for the reference. 

  I particularly enjoyed reading the reply from _Departamento de Español al día_, succinct and informative.


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> Thank you for the reference.
> 
> I particularly enjoyed reading the reply from _Departamento de Español al día_, succinct and informative.


Sin olvidar de leer todo el hilo y éste también.

Esa respuesta contiene buenos ejemplos del activismo que mencioné en el mensaje 14 y el tema del "hombre de paja" mencionado en el N°11 del otro hilo.

Esta parte es una muestra exquisita de ello:

"A veces se encuentra la forma -ra, no ya como pluscuamperfecto sino como un pretérito cualquiera de indicativo; p. ej.: *Se comenta el discurso que anoche pronunciara el Presidente* (en vez de pronunció). Esta construcción no está justificada en modo alguno por la tradición del idioma."

Evidentemente el ejemplo contiene una acción en presente y se refiere a una acción pasada, para lo que no hace falta más que el pretérito indefinido. Aquí no hay pluscuamperfecto, porque no hay "acción anterior a otra acción pasada".

Todo el párrafo denominado "a)" relata una historia que se refiere a España pero no necesariamente a sus ex-colonias. Los textos de Bello que se citan en apoyo de estas argumentaciones están llenos de ejemplos parecidos al que corona este párrafo con el tunante "esta construcción no está justificada en modo alguno por la tradición del idioma". Obviamente que no; esa construcción es llanamente un error y no se refiere a ningún ejemplo que se haya dado por correcto en estos foros.

Hay personas a las que no les gusta que la conjugación conocida como imperfecto del subjuntivo terminado en "-ra" se utilice con valor indicativo. Estas personas suelen citar en su apoyo algunos ejemplos absurdos, que lamentablemente abundan, como el que se pregunta en este hilo, producto de la hipercorrección, o de la imitación de un habla que se cree refinada.

Mi experiencia en estos foros me dice que la gente que respalda esta supresión del valor indicativo de esta conjugaciones en realidad no entiende -o no quiere, o no puede entender- cómo funcionan. La mejor prueba es cuando quieren reemplazar por el pluscuamperfecto compuesto y les quedan frases "tensas" que significan otra cosa o no significan mucho:

"nos recibió en su casa, un edificio que fuera había sido el primer burdel del distrito"
"murió ayer a la tarde, dos horas después de que la raya lo picara había picado"
"lo recibió Juan, hijo de José, quien fuerahabía sido empleador de Posada"

por eso se buscan los ejemplos donde sus mentes les alcancen para entender por qué está mal y así surgen frases como el 

"se comenta el discurso que el presidente pronunciara ayer"

Como resumen de tiempos absolutos y relativos en lo pertinente a este tema:

Se comenta el discurso que el presidente pronunció ayer ---> un simple hecho anterior al hecho presente

Se discutió hasta la madrugada el discurso que el presidente había pronunciado en la apertura de las sesiones. ---> un hecho pasado es consecuencia de otro hecho pasado, más remoto, que le sirve de causa; el primer hecho en orden cronológico es la causa, y debe estar de alguna manera acabado, para que se produzca el segundo ---> valor perfectivo de los tiempos compuestos

Se discutió hasta la madrugada el discurso pronunciado por el presidente, tal como se discutiera 30 años atrás el discurso pronunciado por su padre en idénticas circunstancias. ---> dos hechos pasados tienen una relación no causal y el primero en la cronología no necesita demostrarse terminado antes de la ocurrencia del segundo, sólo mostrarse "más apartado", ya sea, desfasado en el tiempo o afectando a otro sujeto ---> para esto se usa el valor subjuntivo, ya que "pasiva", "desconecta", "apaga", y "mueve hacia las sombras" el plano de la acción.

Por eso:

"nos recibió en su casa, edificio que fuera el primer burdel del distrito" -->el propietario no es un alcahuete; el hecho de que el edificio fuera un burdel es anecdótico y algo que le da "color" a la construcción, pero no tiene relación ni estrecha ni mucho menos causal con el dueño actual y la circunstancia de nuestra recepción ---> se usa el valor "subjuntivo" para cortar cualquier asociación entre el burdel y el dueño actual.

"murió ayer por la tarde, dos horas después de que la raya lo picara, como consecuencia de que el antídoto no llegó a tiempo" ---> el piquete es anterior -y la causa- de la muerte; sin embargo, se usa el valor "subjuntivo" para llamar la atención sobre la no-llegada del antídoto como causa inmediata.

"lo recibió Juan, hijo de José, quien fuera empleador de Posada" ---> no se apela aquí al pluscuamperfecto para decir que "ser empleador" es un hecho anterior a "recibir", sino para evitar conexiones entre ambos, es decir, para aclarar que es José y no Juan el que fue empleador de Posada ---> se usa el valor "subjuntivo" para evitar el cruzamiento de los sujetos de las dos acciones pasadas.

Así funciona.

En España les parece mal.

A muchísima gente educada en América y a mucha gente educada en España, nos parece útil, nos parece bien y lo usamos, generalmente en escritos, no porque sea literario sino porque planteamientos tan estructurados no suelen ser materia de las conversaciones espontáneas.

Es así. Hay mil formas de usarlo mal. En muchos casos porque la "gente refinada" habla "así".

Es así, no importa que el 95% de las veces sea usado mal. En la Argentina el 95% de las veces se oye "me dijo que venga"; eso no significa que decir "me dijo que viniera" sea incorrecto y "ajeno a las tradiciones de la lengua" -que es exactamente lo que se está queriendo hacer significar aquí-.

Es así, le guste o le disguste a quien sea.

El que quiera oír, que oiga.


----------



## Grammar2

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Perdona que te contradiga. Esa conjugación de apariencia subjuntiva no equivale al pasado simple y es erróneo pretenderlo. Antes de seguir, permíteme insistir en que ese periodista no es muy diestro en el asunto y lo usa sólo por intentar ponerle sabor periodístico a su redacción.
> 
> El uso del pluscuamprefecto escrito de manera indéntica al imperfecto del subjuntivo que termina en "-ra/-ras/-ramos/-rais/-ra" tiene siglos de historia, se remonta al latín.
> 
> Por acá un hilo que trata el mismo tema de ese pluscuamperfecto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=667397. Tiene comentarios tal vez muuuy largos, pero interesantes. Claro, hay más hilos, pero me dio pereza buscarlos.
> 
> Siento mi obligación poner la corrección de mi anterior comentario, con el amable patrocinio de Pachanga7:



Mi estimado amigo es un uso *PERIODÍSTICO *usar el *IMPERFECTO *de subjuntivo-*ra *por el pretérito simple de indicativo, los periodistas lo usan todos los días. Ya que su origen es en el *indicativo *( AMAVERAM) pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, su uso es comprensible y me suena bien. hay mucha controversia, pero en américa del sur es común.

Grammar2


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> Sin olvidar de leer todo el hilo y éste también


   1) nos recibió en su casa, edificio que fuera el primer burdel del distrito.
2) murió ayer por la tarde, dos horas después de que la raya lo picara.
3) lo recibió Juan, hijo de José, quien fuera empleador de Posada.

As far as I know, these sentences are fine in Spain too. 

In 1 and 3, the use of ‘fuera’ makes it sound like a very long time ago; something similar to “a uniform _that had__ once __ been_ blue”.

In Spain, sentence 2 is also said with _picase _and_ picó._ Form what I have read, it is an anomalous use of subjunctive, perhaps due to confusion with ‘antes de que’, that is accepted because of common usage. There are people who actually think that subjunctive here is the only correct way to say this.


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> In 1 and 3, the use of ‘fuera’ makes it sound like a very long time ago; something similar to “a uniform _that had__ once __ been_ blue”.


Many people think that, but this is because it's very common you need to refer to an event that is previous to another past event, but without any kind of strong "linkage" between both events, just speaking of things happened long time ago.

Think in something provided as context:

"conversaron mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

rounded imperfect provides the context while sharp past simple focus in the main action

"recordaron aquéllo que conversaran mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

when one remembers that the tense is called imperfect subjuntive, and the blurry limits asociated to every imperfect, the conclusion is that the fact in imperfect subjunctive should predate a while, enough for the action described using imperfect to let it to come to an end. Then, the conclusion is the chat must have been ocurred long time ago, as

"recordaron aquéllo que conversaron mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

is enough to depict the situation. Though past simple is used twice, it doesn't lead to any confusion: one can't simply remember what hasn't happened yet.

This is the use of plusquamperfect subjunctive everybody knows, and many consider it "affected". Even many people try to imitate the "classy" effect and write

"recordaron aquéllo que conversaran mientras ella remendara una vieja blusa que su hermana le comprara en una tienda que hubiera..." 

They turn the subjunctivator on and spit this kind of chains that only stop when they perceive they are making a fool of themselves.

Other people just "dress" and "salt" the sentences :

"recordaron aquello que conversaron mientras ella remendara una vieja blusa" 

This is the Modigliani version of the original sentence. Tenses look a little "skewed".

But not necesarily you need both facts to be far appart to use plusquamperfect, provided you need to state one of them predating the other and you may take advantage of the "subjunctive" that pluscuamperfect conveys. This is easy to see with things that didn't happen -subjunctive's specialty-

"tuvo que volverse sin que lo recibiera"

(remember: every Spanish student is used to those set of rules like "after 'sin que' goes...", but here the person came back *after* he/she wasn't received), but also valid for things that did happen

"se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entraran"

I know I'm saying nothing new, but I'd like everybody to look at many structures learned as "pure subjunctive mangle" as indicative. It should have been "se calmó después de que ellos entraron"? No, the reason wasn't their arrival; he simply calmed down after they came in. Clock, not reason.


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> ...
> "recordaron aquéllo que conversaran mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"
> ...
> "se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entraran"
> ...


    4) recordaron aquello que conversaran...
  5) recordaron aquello que habían conversado...

  Why not simply use the correct indicative tense here? “Habían conversado” is obviously before “recordaron”. Sentence (4) does sound old-fashioned, literary, etc. 

6) se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entraran.
  7) se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entraron.
  8) se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entrasen.

  Your interpretation is interesting, but I’m not sure how common it is. I believe that these sentences are identical for most people. Whether a cause and effect is implied or not applies equally to all of them. Although I believe there is no cause and effect in these sentences, you can rephrase them if you feel it could be misunderstood: se calmó mientras (o: al mismo tiempo que, a la vez que) entraban; se calmó por su cuenta después de que entraron, se calmó sin ningún motivo...


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> 4) recordaron aquello que conversaran...
> 5) recordaron aquello que habían conversado...
> 
> Why not simply use the correct indicative tense here? “Habían conversado” is obviously before “recordaron”. Sentence (4) does sound old-fashioned, literary, etc.


There's no "correct" indicative tense there. It's just another instance of it-is-(whatever-you-want) because i-do-not-understand-it.

Yesterday I was wondering about almost nobody asking here about "hubieron conversado" and all its kin. I suppose it is because there is a tense in English that resembles it and they should think they got it. Not even natives discuss, propose or give instances of this tense. I also wondered about people don't really understand what "valor perfectivo" means in compound tenses. 

Let's put both togheter 

"recordaron aquéllo que hubieron conversado mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

it sounds a bit odd at a first glance: "hubieron" is "pretérito simple" and it means "it came to an end, it stopped, _c'est fini_"; additionally, compound tense denotes "valor perfectivo", that is, "be sure it was ended before anything else should start". Then "hubieron conversado" sounds like something definitely done and gone, with no direct connexions with later times. and clearly not a thing that deserves an update, no matter it's just as a remembrance. It clearly stands strange the "...mientras ella remendaba..." part, as providing a context to something lost in the midst of times, then it surely may affect the "recordaron" part, yeah! it should mean "Recordaron mientras remendaba una blusa ¿Qué recordaron? Algo que conversaron tiempo atrás". Well, my friend, that's no what I imeant when I wrote "recordaron aquéllo que conversaran mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa".

Then, it begs the question, when was the blouse mended? when they had the original chat? when they remembered that chat?

Well, if you only want to summarize the facts, you just say

"mientras ella remendaba una blusa, recordaron aquéllo que conversaron en aquella ocasión"

and that's it! You can also say it in English and beeing as minimalist as you fancy.

But what I intended to say was that the blouse was mended while the original conversation took place, and in a short, precise yet subtle way, I tried to say those circumstances (the conversation, the blouse, the room, the atmosphere) were remembered. Then I said:

"recordaron aquello que conversaran mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

maybe I should have said "aquella vieja blusa" for the sake of clarity, but I'm the engineer type, not Borges.

With "habían conversado" we have the undefinite limits of imperfect but the "valor perfectivo". The time displacement perceived using "hubieron conversado" then dissapears. Something that they "habían conversado" clearly can be cited today. But what about the blouse?

"recordaron aquello que habían conversado mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

This is the kind of sentence that so unbearably often triggers in WR forums what I call "verbal Rorschach inkblot tests" and its sibling, the choice supporting bias. Most people will try to make clear the meaning assigning the mended blouse either to the time of the original chat or to the moment of the remembrance, and then tailor their grammar in accordance.

As a proof of it

"recordaron aquello que habían conversado mientras ella remendaba aquella vieja blusa"

is not ambiguous at all, but, don't you have to concentrate too much to give meaning to a just-eleven-words sentence?

To me, and hopefully, still to many people, 

"recordaron aquello que conversaran mientras ella remendaba una vieja blusa"

stands very clear, and doesn't ask for so many mental resources as the other one. "recordaron" means past, "conversaran" means past of the past and *staying there* ("habían conversado" means past of the past, and remain there or come back according to context; that's why we choose "habían") then "remendaba" belongs automatically to that moment.

Let's say you may assign to imperfect subjunctive another value: "go back in time and stay there". Let's practice

"nos recibió en su casa, que fuera el primer prostíbulo de la zona, y en donde tiene una hermosa biblioteca" (do you see there's no other connexion than a curious data?)

"nos habló de él Juan, hijo de Pedro, quien fuera empleador de Posada" (do you see the "don't got back and link the last with the first person"?)

About the old journalistic style, so badly copied and abused:

"el presidente fue criticado por el discurso que pronunciara anteayer" (do you see the "we have already informed plenty of details about the speech in a previous issue, don't ask us to repeat that; we won't; better you go and get that issue and re-read it in case you have fogotten, provided your cat didn't cast its opinion on it"?)


mhp said:


> 6) se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entraran.
> 7) se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entraron.
> 8) se calmó inmediatamente después de que ellos entrasen.
> 
> Your interpretation is interesting, but I’m not sure how common it is. I believe that these sentences are identical for most people. Whether a cause and effect is implied or not applies equally to all of them. Although I believe there is no cause and effect in these sentences, you can rephrase them if you feel it could be misunderstood: se calmó mientras (o: al mismo tiempo que, a la vez que) entraban; se calmó por su cuenta después de que entraron, se calmó sin ningún motivo...


To me all the sentences are strikingly different and 8) is frankly "agramatical", though I know it is acceptable in some regions.

As for saying things, I had no trouble traveling Europe speaking in half a dozen languages things like "I have in the past" instead of "I had", and they understood me quite well. Rephrasing to avoid any ambiguity doesn't explain the scope of a grammar rule, a style or a nuance.


----------



## Bookworm123

Wait---why do journalists use the subjunctive to declare loudly they published an article/idea first, if the subjunctive is used to de-emphasizie information?

I'm confused







aleCcowaN said:


> It's not archaic at all. "Archaic" is an argument commonly used by certain people in Spain to attack these uses. The cause: they have language problems in their own country, mainly the speakers from Galicia, Asturias and León, who use this tense as past simple in their local languages.
> 
> Also, they choose absurd texts similar to the one presented here in post #1 to shout their "Archaic!" tone. The fact is that in Spain they used compound tenses in a rather different way, and "había ido" may work there instead of "fuera", but not in the Western Hemisphere. In the Americas, compound tenses neither has the completely perfective value they do in Spain nor they are absolute tenses.
> 
> In these context, educated people use in America the imperfect subjunctive as absolute plusquamperfect of indicative. Absolute means "something being a past event when something else happened in the past". It also means there is no need for a connexion or relative clause as with compound tenses ("cuando llegué ya se había ido"). People who want to be regarded as educated also use this, but in a wrong manner.
> 
> He who does not understand how this tense works, surely can ask in these fora, and on a case by case basis add explanations, links or quotes. The "archaic" label, the Spaniard activism on it, and all, better can go there, where Pluto rules.
> 
> To see the "taste" you should see good examples and not texts like that on post #1.
> 
> A lot of "journal style" has been shouted about this issue, but the fact is that during nineteenth century journalists throughout America adopted a style of referring to facts already informed in previous issues of the same paper using plusquamperfect: "Se derrumbó el edificio que se incendiara anteayer" meaning that another press article in a previous issue of the same publication had already informed about the fire.
> 
> Today, with a dynamic multimedia flow of news, this in unnecesary. Yet, it remains the phrase "como informáramos en nuestra edición de...." o "tal como informáramos ..." (look up the last one in Google). This is also a way to indirectly say "we published it first, we are proud and we say it loudly". It is within this "loud" frame where common people learn to use plusquamperfect in the wrong way.
> 
> Yet, many people learned this from newspapers -they hardly read a book; less study it- and never understood the difference. Even many self-called journalists write this way because "it always has been written this way". It's clearly a case of hypercorrection. Besides, a matter of freedom of speech and uncensored press prevents from any active opposition to these wrong uses.
> 
> But as with caviar, which is consumed mostly by ordinary rough people with lots of money just because it is "luxurious", and they cry "Exquisite!" no matter they don't recognize any difference from the sausages with cabbage the had for lunch, in spite of this, caviar remains a delicacy. I mean, no matter most people use plusquamperfect wrongly, it remains a delicacy of the language when used properly. At least in America.


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> There's no "correct" indicative tense there. It's just another instance of it-is-(whatever-you-want) because i-do-not-understand-it.


   I like to thank you for your time and effort in explaining how you perceive this use of _pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo_ / _pluscuamperfecto de indicativo_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

You're welcome! 



Bookworm123 said:


> Wait---why do journalists use the subjunctive to declare loudly they published an article/idea first, if the subjunctive is used to de-emphasizie information?
> 
> I'm confused


The subjunctive is used to displace, step back or phaseout. De-emphasize may be the what is intended in some cases, but it is not a general rule.

Subjunctive can be very clear and loud. Let me give an example:

¡No hables más si no quieres que te parta la cabeza!

100% subjuntive, meaning "Stop talking or I crack your head open!"

I'd say that was pretty emphatic 

In the subject concerning this thread the plusquamperfect subjunctive is used to displace a fact back in time without declaring the exact connexion with another, more recent fact; o can be use to break a causal linkage; or sometimes, like in "nos recibió José, hijo de Pedro, quien fuera empleador de Posada" to say that the "él" in "fuera" should be close, that is "Pedro", kinda "él, José, nos recibió y él, Pedro, 'fuera' (fue antes otra cosa y eso es independiente de lo primero)".

Subjunctive conjugations have some important uses with an indicative "spirit", alone or combined with conditional. This is one of them.

Summarizing: The text of that "mexico-texano" (SIC) journalist is an ugly example of using the subjunctivator bought three o'clock in the morning while the guy was half asleep in bed and the add was shouting "CALL NOWWWW!!!!". It's a bad imitation of a journal style that has been in use for more than a century but now it's becoming increasingly unusual. The text simply mixed up tenses. This is an error people make as a hypercorrection, thinking that you have to point all the time that a fact happened before another fact (if so, we'd almost ever use plusquamperfect subjunctive). Thus

"comió la comida que cocinara antes"

is the kind of ridiculous hypercorrection one hears on a plane or in the works of students in high school. As if it could be "comió la comida que cocinó después" or there was the suspition he cooked some food. and ate another food. This example is similar to "cocinó la comida que comería ayer", one reacts immediately thinking "what happened? why he couldn't eat it?" [this is not the same as "cocinó la comida que comería más tarde"]

A final reccomendation: He who doesn't understand how this works should never use it. Any suspicious and unexplained imperfect subjunctive might be turned into past simple safely, most of the time.


----------



## Bookworm123

Muchas Gracias!!


----------

